# enough!?!



## Bubonic Chronic (Nov 29, 2005)

http://www.ezhydrokit.com/product_info.php?cPath=28_42&products_id=116

that kit comes with a 400watt hps light

is that kit good or what, because I dont want to go with soil on this grow


----------



## hardrockstoner (Nov 29, 2005)

wow thanx man, i just might buy that


----------



## GanjaGuru (Nov 30, 2005)

Good deal, although I could put one together for a bit less.
But a good basic system, looks easy to operate & maintain.
Keep us posted on how it works.


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Nov 30, 2005)

sweet, ganja oked, it... now i'll buy it


----------



## FrostyNugz420 (Nov 30, 2005)

ROFL... i wish people would take my word, like they take yours GanjaGuru.

i probably would have alot less traffic tickets at least.


----------



## Nugget123 (May 14, 2006)

Bubonic Chronic Damn all u need is seeds them hey i wanna get this but woouldnt it be risky buying it?? like suspicous to any1 that might no


----------



## Nugget123 (May 14, 2006)

Also for the Available options what would u suggest any of those??


----------

